# Persian Queen not becoming pregnant



## stargazerlilium (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi All,

Have any Persian Chinchilla breeders experienced any difficulties getting their queen to become pregnant on their first pregnancy? and if so could they give me any advice.

I initially brought my 4 year old chinchilla queen to a stud cat last August and although she initially showed signs of being 3-4 weeks pregnant (pinking, weight gain, sleeping a lot etc) during September she then suddenly appeared to lose the little bit of weight she had put on overnight. 

As it is her first pregnancy I didnt worry too much but she started calling again Xmas day so back she went to the stud cat on boxing day. Its now been 6/7 weeks my queen is still with the stud cat owner who has put her back to the stud cat 2/3 times over that period when she's called. However my Queen still isnt pregnant and I'm getting anxious. The owner of the stud cat is an experienced breeder of both chinchillas, british shorthairs and Maine Coons so she obviously knows what she's doing and both her stud cats are proven so now I'm fearing that there's something medically wrong with my queen. 

Any advice very much appreciated.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

4 years old is late for a first litter. It does rather suggest she may not be fertile. Has she been on Ovarid for over 3 years or left to call? If the former, it would be a very long time be taking a drug to suppress fertilty. If the latter, and there have been no obvious signs of pyo, then there's still the risk of ongoing low grade infection which could have rendered her sterile.


----------



## stargazerlilium (Aug 22, 2011)

No she was never on Ovarid and for the first 3 years she only called once a year normally middle of the summer, however last year she started calling every 3/4 weeks beginning around May/June 2011 so I found a stud for her and brought her. 

What would you suggest? should I take her to vet to have her tested for pyo? She's never exhibited any of the classic signs of it, indeed she's been a healthy little cat since I purchased her.

Would anasthetic interfere with the reproductive system I'm wondering. Once a year she's get knocked out by a veterinary to be professionally groomed but its been about a year since she's been professionally groomed.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

She could be a silent caller or if she has in fact only called once a year then it really doesn't point towards her having a particularly strong reproductive system anyway.



> should I take her to vet to have her tested for pyo?


You'd know if she'd had pyo, especially in a maiden. A closed pyo is a life threatening emergency.

You could talk to your vet who may suggest a course of antibiotics in case of a persistent low grade infection BUT if this were my cat I'd give up, have her spayed and love her dearly as a layabout and companion for a new queen. Sometimes, just sometimes, nature is trying to tell us something and I'm a firm believer that if it's meant to be then it isn't made difficult. It could be that this cat shouldn't ever get pregnant because there's something not right and a pregnancy would endanger her health.


----------



## stargazerlilium (Aug 22, 2011)

Yes I think you could be correct in your advice. I've bred Birmans before in the past and they literally only have to look at the stud cat and become pregnant. My chinchilla is a little bit on the small side body wise and whilst I think she would have produced beautiful kittens I'd be gutted if I lost her through complications during pregnancy or labour. I've missed her terribly over the last 7 weeks too, the house just isnt the same without her in it.

Thank you for your advice, very much appreciated.


----------



## LittleTyke (Apr 14, 2011)

Had a similar issue with my BSH variant queen. Went to 3 different boys on numerous occasions, seen mating, vets could find no health issues, but no babies!

I had her spayed when she was three, very difficult decision as she is to this day the most beautiful cat I have ever seen and has a temperament to match but 3 is too old for a maiden litter in my eyes, not worth my darling girl.

Good decision you've made, but a hard one!


----------



## stargazerlilium (Aug 22, 2011)

Indeed its a shame that you had to have your BSH spayed but like you I'd like to have my little bundle of fluff around for another few years. 

I'm aware that the owner of the stud cat I'm using also has a golden persian chinchilla who is experiencing the same difficulties with becoming pregnant and she's had her queen on hormone injections for the past few weeks. It will be interesting to see if she becomes pregnant this time following the course of hormone injections. The stud cat owner did say that if her golden didnt become pregnant after the course of hormone shots then she would be spayed.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

I wouldnt have left her so long, I think that she is too old now and best to neuter her. Ive had the same thing with a couple girls, also had a slient caller, all she did was 'roll once'!! that was her call! so she may have called and you just didnt see it! I miss the days of no screaming lol! 

I am having the same thing with a girl now, very disapointing, but thats life I guess, we are trying her for a 3rd and last time, I may try another outside boy, but Im not sure I see much point she is mating now so Ill see in 3weeks, always disapointing when it happens, but thats life really!


----------

